
VMware Project Nautilus: Docker Desktop Alternative for macOS - moondev
https://vmwarefusion.github.io
======
moondev
More information here along with a quickstart:
[https://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/2020/01/fusion-
tp20h1-in...](https://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/2020/01/fusion-
tp20h1-introducing-nautilus.html)

